# fuente fija de 3.4 volts.



## antonio perez (Oct 9, 2006)

hola amigos, necesito una fuente de 3.4 volts a 2 amp. he probado con un regulador de voltaje(lm317), pero tengo el problema que se calienta demasiado y despues de un rato aun con disipador de calor se bloquea yvaria un poco el voltaje. mi pregunta es si cambio el transistior  por el lm350 ya no se calentara tanto ? o si conocen de un disposito el cual de mejores resultados?. 


saludos.amigos


----------



## skynetronics (Oct 9, 2006)

Hola compañero...

El que se caliente el regulador LM317 se debe a que su corriente maxima de salida son 1.5A y tu necesitas 2A, por lo tanto la alternativa que mencionas (LM350) tiene mejores resultados, ya que su corriente maxima son 3A, por lo tanto cumpliria un optimo rendimiento para lo que necesitas...

Si vas a montarlo en la PCB donde tenias antiguamente el LM317 necesitas el LM350T (El cual es la version en encapsulado TO-220 y el LM350 y LM350K es la version en encapsulado TO-3)

Saludos...


----------



## JV (Oct 10, 2006)

El LM317 se te bloque porque posee proteccion por sobretemperatura que evita que se queme. efectivamente como dice skynetronics, el LM350T es tu mejor alternativa. si no tienes probelam con el encapsulado es mejor el TO-3 (por la disipacion), en cuyo caso tambien puedes usar el LM150, que es similar.


----------



## antonio perez (Oct 10, 2006)

gracias amigos, realizare la prueba.
les envio saludos.
gracias,


----------



## antonio perez (Oct 12, 2006)

HOLA AMIGOS, YA REALICE LA PRUEBA CON EL LM350T, Y EL UNICO PROBLEMA ES QUE SIGUE CALENTANDOSE DEMASIADO, AUNQUE  TIENE UN DISIPADOR DE CALOR GRANDE, AUN ASI SE CALIENTA. ESTE REGULADOR VA MONTADO EN UNA CAJA QUE ESTA EXPUESTA A LA INTERPERIE (CALOR DEL SOL Y LLUVIA), AUQUE ESTA SELLADA LA CAJA CON EL CALOR DEL SOL AUMENTA LA TEMPERATURA EN EL REGULADOR Y OCASIONA PROBLEMAS. ( POR LA PROTECCION DE CALIENTAMIENTO). ¿EXISTIRA OTRO TIPO DE SOLUCION PARA EVITAR EL CALENTAMIENTO?. AUN QUE NO ME GUSTARIA COLOCAR UN VENTILADOR PORQUE AUMENTARIA SIGNIFICATIVAMENTEM EL VALOR DEL MISMO, Y NECESITO FABRICAR APROXIMADAMENTE 200 REGULADORES.

SALUDOS.
GRACIAS.


----------



## JV (Oct 12, 2006)

Hola antonio, en ese caso te recomiendo que veas la posibilidad de cambiar al regulador LM2576 que es un regulador de 3A pero switching con oscilador interno. En el trabajo probamos el LM2575 que es de 1A y con carga de 800mA estaba frio. Solo hacen falta 4 componentes externos bastante faciles de conseguir. El nivel de ripple es practicamente igual al de los reguladores tradicionales. Tienen un subfijo que indica la tension porque los hay de 3.3, 5 y 12V fijos y un variable de 1.23 a 37V.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 12, 2006)

La potencia disipada es P= (Vin-Vout )*I
Como mas alta es la tension de entrada mas se calienta el disipador, lo ideal es comprar un transformador que se acerque al voltaje que necesitas por ejemplo 6.2V.

Pero tambien es una buena solucion utilizar el lm2576 y le puedes poner cualquier fuente.


----------



## antonio perez (Oct 12, 2006)

Muchas gracias.  ese dato es muy importante, ya que tambien tengo la opcion de tomar 5 volts de alimentacion, tengo 2 voltajes uno de 12 y otro de 5. ese dato no lo escribi anteriormente  por pensar que se trabaja mejor con 12 volts. muchas gracias.
espero poderlos ayudar mas adelante.
saludos
gracias.


----------



## antonio perez (Oct 19, 2006)

hola amigos, ya intente lo del lm317 y lo del lm350t, con una alimentacion de 12 volts y estos dos se calientan demasiado, y lo que dice tipepel123 ya lo comprove. (La potencia disipada es P= (Vin-Vout )*I), entonces prove con los reguladores ya mencionados, pero con una alimentacion de 5 volts. pero los reguladores no funcionan bien, y creo que es porque los reguladores deben de tener la tension de entrada 2 veces la requerida o regulada. con 6 volts realice la prueba y funcionana bien pero solo cuento con 5 volts. alguien sabe de algun regulador de voltaje que funcione bien con 5 volts y me entregue 1.5 amp, les recuerdo que elvoltaje de regulacion que necesito es 3.5 volts a 1.5 amp.


saludos.
gracias.


----------



## antonio perez (Oct 31, 2006)

hola amigos, el lm2576 a solucionado el problema, se calienta casi nada y tiene un buen funcionamiento, para aquellos que usan el lm317 y que tienen el problema de calientamiento en el regulador,  el lm2576 es el mejor. gracias jv por la ayuda y a los demas amigos del foro.

saludos
gracias.


----------

